# Liquid eyeliner on waterline?



## Baby Mac (Jan 3, 2008)

Hello...
I was not sure where to ask this question..which forum to post it in..

My question... is it okay to apply liquid eyeliner to your waterline?  Also does using liquid eyeliner on your waterline give a more sophisticated look...or is it the exact same as using a pencil  on the waterline??

Thanks so much


----------



## nunu (Jan 3, 2008)

i don't think liquid liner is safe for the waterline


----------



## Baby Mac (Jan 4, 2008)

Thankyou nunu


----------



## Kiseki (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Baby Mac* 

 
_Hello...
 My question... is it okay to apply liquid eyeliner to your waterline?  Also does using liquid eyeliner on your waterline give a more sophisticated look...or is it the exact same as using a pencil  on the waterline??_

 
It isn't safe. It can irritate or damage your tear ducts. Regarding how it looks, it looks (how should I put this) graphic black, as if a line was drawn with India Ink, unless it's something artistic it'll look incredibly harsh. A pencil no matter how black will always look softer, which is something I prefer where waterline is concerned. For rich black I suggest Chanel's Le Crayon Kohl or Guerlain's Loose Kohl Powder, these are rich blacks and are safe for waterline use.

A liquid eyeliner on your waterline won't make it look more sophisticated IMO, it'll just look like a harsh jet black line which looks fine on an upper lid, but too much on your lower rim.

Some people (including myself) apply (or have applied) black fluidline on the waterline and although I didn't have any problems during the few times I did it, it's not waterline safe and it's something I decided not to do again.


----------



## Baby Mac (Jan 5, 2008)

Thankyou for taking the time to reply Kiseki


----------



## Kiseki (Jan 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Baby Mac* 

 
_Thankyou for taking the time to reply Kiseki 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
No problem, you're welcome.


----------



## trollydolly (Jan 6, 2008)

once when i was younger i tried putting liquid eyeliner on my waterline and it turned into a huge black eye bogey. it was so gross. i didnt even notice until my friends asked me why i had a black eye bogey on my eyeball. 
if u want to create a sharp line try experimenting with different eyeliners (waterline safe ones) because different ones create effects and softness/harshness of lines!
x


----------



## lizardprincesa (Jan 6, 2008)

*Hi 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've  always been advised against liquid liner on the waterline, but I've been doing it anyway, for a long time. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      I've found Liquidlast liner works really well, as long as it hasn't dried out or become clumpy (sometimes I use another brush with Liquidlast.)
Lately, I've been using Blactrack Fluidline on the waterline. I find it easier to apply, & easier to remove. (Liquidlast usually ends up partly on the inside of my eyelashes, either cos I'm always in a hurry applying it, or because I neglect to remove my eye m/u at Night (I know-not good)...

    I've also used Urban Decay Liquid Liner on the waterline-doesn't stay as**
long on me as the other 2, but it's not bad. The line is softer
with the Urban Decay (Soot or Roach, for example.)
I've used Revlon Colorstay Liquid Eyeliner in the past, as  well, but it doesn't stay as well on my waterline as the MAC & Urban Decay.

     I've always had a problem even getting pencil to show up on my waterline, &** I don't know why! I recently received  a very lovely Laura
Mercier pencil as a gift, however, & it  works there...& stays for awhile! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I want to try the MAC Powerpoint pencil when I can get one...

Oh-a friend used to heat the end of an e/l pencil (with a lighter!) so it'd be softer for her waterline. She used a d/s brand & it always looked beautiful, & stay on for hours. I had limited success.

      Sometimes, it's fun *not* to line the waterline.....Maybe it can make some people's eyes look bigger to line beneath the lashes only?

    I am really no expert. I simply LOVELOVELOVE Black eyeliner, though. Our affair has been going on for a long time....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH  a little...sorry I'm  so long-winded! 

Ooooh....& I love black eyeliner on men...(Johnny Depp...uuumm...




*


----------

